# Medicare disallowed amt



## ladiesnoopy (Feb 3, 2011)

My office billed medicare for office level 99213 as well as 10060 for an I&D. We used modifier 25 with the 99213. We billed $275.00 for the 10060. Medicare disallowed $254.89. Does anyone know why, did we do something wrong?? 
Should it have been modifier 59??


----------



## armen (Feb 4, 2011)

ladiesnoopy said:


> My office billed medicare for office level 99213 as well as 10060 for an I&D. We used modifier 25 with the 99213. We billed $275.00 for the 10060. Medicare disallowed $254.89. Does anyone know why, did we do something wrong??
> Should it have been modifier 59??



if it would be issue with -59 they would not pay at all, they would say that it is included in the allowance of other procedure.


----------

